# Mountain Trout



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Well I love introducing newbies to the wonderful sport of fly fishing. I lightly call it a sport, because it does require some athleticism, and skill. I started earlier this month working with my cousin who had some two years ago received a worthless, or so he thought at the time fly rod and reel. We tried catching a few down here on the lights at night. I love my saltwater fly fishing as much as the next. However my heart always lies at the root of where I learned the skill. I learned to cast on small Brook trout in the Mountains of northwestern North Carolina. So after weeks of planning, and a vacation from work we set out towards Cherokee, and our home fishing turf of Todd a small town outside of Boone. We arrived t four in the am, opted to sleep in the truck in Cherokee. I awoke at Seven ready to get our ten dollar permit, and head on into the creek. I did well catching a small rainbow in a good pool in front of the Casino. After an hour or two of that, we went up north of civilization to some outlying streams. I guided him for a while with no luck, We then split up. I hooked and landed a very respectable wild rainbow. After he got somewhat disheartened we ate some DELICIOUS Bojangle chicken, drank some Cheerwine, and took off to the home waters of Boone. We arrived in time to set up the tent, and head into town for supplies. We got an early start the next am. We fished the Elk river in Banner Elk, getting a one rise, and seeing a few really nice browns laying in some pools. We noticed another fly fisherman just up stream, he claims to have hit six in the pool we saw the browns in. They let us get close, but wouldn't eat. Off we went to a secret steam I know of in Banner Elk which is at the bottom of a fish farm which occasionally has a flop away into the stream. Sure enough, we got into the creek and started getting good hits with tiny fellows. We moved up the creek probably no more than 400 yards, and there they were. Big one's, I worked as his guide and within a few casts he landed a really nice one. The rest of the evening was spent chasing Brook trout, and packing to come home, as my partner was missing his girlfriend... AHHH young love. I can't wait to go back as soon as I can.


----------



## Jason B (Jul 3, 2014)

It the art side of fishing.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I bet that was a good time


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice fish there. Fishing is great regardless which way you like to exercise it.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

I was just up there a few weeks ago,,,,,,,,,beautiful !!Going back in Oct. to fish in Tn..Will go to Cherokee in the spring.The whole area looks fishey...............

Robin


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Robin said:


> I was just up there a few weeks ago,,,,,,,,,beautiful !!Going back in Oct. to fish in Tn..Will go to Cherokee in the spring.The whole area looks fishey...............
> 
> Robin


They stock the creeks around Cherokee 2x's a week! There is a hotel we fish behind that is at a local park there that we tore em up.....crickets w/no or very small split shot!!!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

For any of the fly fishermen who love to chase trout I highly recommend a trip to Cotter or Mountain Home Arkansas to fish the White River. You get a legitimate shot at catching rainbow, brown and cutthroat all in the same week-end (if not the same day)


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd like to try the White River, as well as the Colorado for trout. Also on the list are Oregon and Alaska for Salmon.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

deltacreekflies said:


> I'd like to try the White River, as well as the Colorado for trout. Also on the list are Oregon and Alaska for Salmon.


Back when I lived in Oklahoma I would take a trip every September and got the chance to fish the Frying Pan, Gunnison, Arkansas, Green, Roaring Fork and numerous other Western Rivers. It's a trip everyone ought to take at some point (September is prime Dry Fly Hopper pattern season out there). I quit going when two of the guides told me they would be glad when tourist season was over so they go to the White and get into some 'real' trout fishing. Ha!!! btw. I still want to go fish West Virginia. It looks beautiful there and I have heard good things. I'll bet they have good smallmouth float trips there.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Arkansas is mighty tempting....................

Robin


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Robin said:


> Arkansas is mighty tempting....................
> 
> Robin


I stayed in Salida and used the Fly Shop/outfitter at the West end of town. (I can probably find the name if you need it). One of my sons and I did a float on one of their pontoons. Fishing a bead head pheasant tail dropper under an attracter dry fly and hooked a rainbow in almost every riffle seam down the river. It is strictly catch and release through private land. If you go eat at Amica's pizza at least once and have a glass of chili beer. You will thank me later.:thumbsup:


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Next fall...............I hope.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Try swinging flies for steelhead and salmon in Oregon's coastal rivers.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like a great time, a trip I highly suggest is late fall to Elk creek in Milheim pa and Penns Creek just south of Coburn pa. Penns creek is catch and release but probably the most beautiful an desolate area in central pa


----------

